# Two very similar cards



## debodun (Dec 23, 2020)

I noticed that two cards I received are almost identical.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 26, 2020)

I too have had the same card show ip in my mailbox. One from a woman from ohio and the other from wiscousin only a year apart.
Very pretty cards.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 26, 2020)

It is a nice comfortable Christmas scene. Very pretty.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2020)

It's the same picture, just different borders.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

"*Almost* Identical?" Uh.....is this some kinda joke? 

Well, the top one is darker....


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

I have that.  I think a religious group sends blank ones out.  At least that is how I got my copy.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2020)

They are both from* His Delight Greetings*.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> They are both from* His Delight Greetings*.


Yeah, that's the one.


----------

